# Help me do eyeshadow like this!



## lglala84 (Mar 13, 2006)

OK girls, I love this eyelook:icon_love and would like to achieve it but don't know how. I am an amateur at doing eyeshadow and need you ladies help!!!!!! Please give suggestions for the colors I should get/use and brushes I should use. Also step by step instructions would be helpful and nice. I am clueless as to where to start:wacko: . If any of you girls would be so nice as to do a tutorial on this it would be so much appreciated. Please somebody help me. :sdrop:


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 13, 2006)

who the hell is that girl?? can i kill her for being too pretty? lol. she looks like a barbie doll.


----------



## Bronxcutie (Mar 13, 2006)

I would use MAC Naked Lunch under the browbone, black or dark brown eyeliner on the upper and lower lashes,embark (maybe it's my eyes, but it looks like a brown color on the lids) or carbon on the lid. I wish I could see their eyes closed. For the fourth picture, I would use Trax and Knight Divine.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 13, 2006)

I like those looks, too.


----------



## pieced (Mar 13, 2006)

I think I've seen her online here:wassatt:, but I so don't remeber her name...


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 13, 2006)

I'd be happy enough if I could get my eyebrows to look like that


----------



## Becka (Mar 13, 2006)

ah what I would give to be able to apply like that !


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 14, 2006)

Really none......I wanted to make my next MU purchase to be for this eye look..........so recommendation of brands/ colors would be so great!


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 14, 2006)

I know ......the girl looks flawless.


----------



## charisse04 (Mar 14, 2006)

Trisha is right. She basically has this brown almost bronzy color on lid and black or very dark purple on crease, shimmery white to highlight on browbone and duct. She has tons of mascara on and very heavy eye liner. In person this look might be exaggerating but in picture is absolutely nice!


----------



## Cool Kitten (Mar 14, 2006)

that could be because they airbrushed the hell out of her pictures  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 14, 2006)

I think this thread might help you: Click


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 15, 2006)

Others will probably recommend different products but heres what I'd suggest

going by the first pic -

Firstly a Black eyeliner - you could try Blacktrack fluidline or Engraved powerpoin pencil (I really recommend these they are waterproof, long lasting pencils)

Then for the brown e/shadow under her bottom lashes it looks like a matte dark brown to me(but could look matte as the picture has been photoshopped so try Espresso (for a matte brown) or Tempting or Bronze (for a shimmer). The colour she has used to highlight under her brown bone and on the inner corners is pretty light so I'd probably go with Phloof

For the blush try Sunbasque or Peachykeen and as for the lipsticks I dont really have any suggestions as I don't own anything that is so light/frosted pink but I think Pretty please could be ideal.

All the products I've mentioned are from MAC as I don't really use any other brands so not really sure about any products from other brands.


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 15, 2006)

And a couple of eye shadow colour suggestion for the last picture maybe tempting or bronze across the lid and black tied in the crease and used to line


----------



## jennycateyez (Mar 15, 2006)

shes a very pretty girl, who is she?


----------



## eightthirty (Mar 15, 2006)

The first thing I thought was man I wish I was a lesbian!! She is gorgeous and I love her makeup, but I too am a newbie!


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 15, 2006)

i would definetily get MACs black tied eyeshadow, its perfect for smoky eyes.


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 18, 2006)

Do you use this?


----------



## Killah Kitty (Mar 18, 2006)

Isnt it just unfair how gorgeous some people can be... whenever I *try* an eye that smokey I just look punched

In other news Ive been on the hunt for a beautiful brown shadow lately , all the ones I have are not so great , and I love the brown color on the lid of the girl in the last picture. Any suggestions as to what color that may be? [PS- so I thought about it a little more and I guess Im looking for a light shimmery brown? Like in that picture  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> All the shimmery browns I have seem too dark]

Sorry to butt in your thread lol.

But as far as that last picture goes it looks like that brown all over lid and crease with Black Tied on outer V , blending into crease and lash line , fake lashes and lots of liner , a brown shadow again swept under the lower lashes , and that really pretty white as a highlight on her browbones and inner corners?

:wassatt: ..


----------



## Killah Kitty (Mar 19, 2006)

Aaw doesn't anyone know?

Sorry if this is considered 'bumping' and if so , and its not allowed , I wont do it again sorry lol!

:heart: ...


----------



## yummerz (Mar 19, 2006)

That's Staci Cole. Got to this topic a wee bit too late, sorry. Anyways, she has over 490849832940823 fakers on Myspace. This girl has been around the internet for years and she's only 20 yrs. old.

This is her real Myspace: http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&amp;friendid=508 74815

As for the makeup: In the very last picture you posted of her, she's wearing Cream Pop lipgloss by Bonnebell and for the cheeks, iridescent loose powder in Golden Brown by MAC, and as for the eyeshadow-she's using tempting by MAC.


----------



## Killah Kitty (Mar 19, 2006)

well I dont think its no surprise she has a million fakers , I mean , just look at her lol! *


----------



## Anyah_Green (Mar 19, 2006)

:satisfied: good to hear I'm not the only chick wanting to go Lesbian! loL! She is stunning..and the eyebrows...Heaven!

I'd like to learn too..

hee hee!

Give hubby a surprise! lol! I mean differnet makeup you sickos! lol

Luv Anyah


----------



## yummerz (Mar 19, 2006)

She is beautiful. It's a shame that most things I've heard about her, aren't very..nice, let's say. Looks can't be everything, ya know.


----------



## posterofagirl (Mar 19, 2006)

Is she a porn star or something? Why is she so famous?


----------



## yummerz (Mar 19, 2006)

Lmao. No, no pornstar nor is she a celebrity.


----------



## posterofagirl (Mar 19, 2006)

Well by "famous" I mean like why is she so well known  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Killah Kitty (Mar 19, 2006)

Bah I dont care what she is - she's so gorgeous! And she's wearing a perfect brown shade I don't even know what it is but Im lemming it so bad! UGH help! That last picture.. the brown shade on her eyelids.. humm. *


----------



## yummerz (Mar 19, 2006)

Well known? Only by the internet. She has done nothing special. It's her looks that have gotten her well known. It's not hard to come across pictures of Staci Cole. I swear to you, she has more pictures of herself on the internet than a D-list celeb would. She has been on a couple of sites, not too many. Of course she's no longer on them due to all the fakers stealing her pictures and proclaiming them as their own. Now she's only on Myspace and LJ.


----------



## yummerz (Mar 19, 2006)

I posted the color of it already. Just look at my first response on this thread.


----------



## Killah Kitty (Mar 19, 2006)

Oh!! :icon_redf Sorry I am kinda slow like that! I see now - thanks so much :heart: *


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 20, 2006)

oh cool, how do you know this is the the MU? Is it the exact ones as in the pics? -Thanks


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 20, 2006)

What have you heard? Spill everything? I am so curious!


----------



## Killah Kitty (Mar 20, 2006)

While this thread is still receiving attention Id like to say I am still interested in more people's ideas/suggestions for a light [shimmery?] brown shade just like in the picture. Its really exactly what Im searching for - brands outside of MAC are ok! Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> *


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 20, 2006)

I don't mind at all you bumping my thread.........actually you've made it more interesting.


----------



## yummerz (Mar 20, 2006)

Yes, the exact ones. She's confirmed it herself.


----------



## yummerz (Mar 20, 2006)

There is too much to say about her. Let's just say, her life consists of drama although she claims to hate it. She has had great friends in her life, but due to backstabbing, bad-talking, etc-these people have turned their back on her, but she acts as if she could careless. She uses her friends as toys, once she gets bored, she throws them into the gutter and gets new ones in snap. If you can't keep up with her and her little mood swings, that's it for you.

Reason why there's so many pics of her online is because she's always flashed her party life, hell, even her whole life on the internet to kinda show off to people how much fun she has.


----------



## jennycateyez (Mar 20, 2006)

wow u know alot about her! i think shes very pretty but if she acts all stank it makes her look ugly! but you can tell shes to into herself! shes only 20? wow she looks older!


----------



## Maja (Mar 20, 2006)

Looks like you girls hijacked the thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Why don't we return to the subject of the thread - her makeup.

You can open a new thread on her if you want to discuss her character any further.


----------



## yummerz (Mar 20, 2006)

I'll post more pictures of her way later. So stay tuned if you wanna see.


----------



## yummerz (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## jennycateyez (Mar 21, 2006)

whoever wants to know about her just go to her homepage here. maja is right we sould just get back to what this thread is about which was her makeup :icon_smil


----------



## Laura (Mar 21, 2006)

Woah.. she looks like a barbie doll! Although she'll never take that title from Andi!


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 21, 2006)

Are these pics photoshopped?


----------



## Lia (Mar 21, 2006)

Her lips are strange  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MACGoddess (Mar 21, 2006)

From her pics it looks like she has had a good amount of plastic surgery done. Collagen in the lips and more than likely at least a nose job.


----------



## PaleBeauty66 (Mar 21, 2006)

Doesn't everyone wish they looked like that!!! hehehe! :blink:


----------



## MACGoddess (Mar 21, 2006)

lol, not me! :smileno: :smileno:


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 21, 2006)

Nor me. I don't disagree about her being pretty but without them pictures being photoshopped the obvious surgery/injections she seems to have had I doubt she would look as great.


----------



## Lia (Mar 21, 2006)

And a lot of botox too . Actually i wouldn't like to look like that fake barbie doll (Andrea looks like a real barbie doll), i like my face even though sometimes i want to have a little surgery on my left eye (the eyelid is bigger than the right side) and on my nose (not a thing too big, just a little thing to make it thinner)

But i agree that the makeup is cool (not those from the 2 pictures that she looks a little like a porn star)


----------



## jessiee (Mar 21, 2006)

shes pretty but slutty. lol sorry had to say it


----------



## yummerz (Mar 21, 2006)

No face job done, trust me. I mean, she's only 20! Only thing she has had done is her boobs. Twice. And who's this Andrea chick?


----------



## Laura (Mar 21, 2006)

Ditto!!


----------



## MACGoddess (Mar 21, 2006)

Andrea is one of our members... MuT's gorgeous Austrian Barbie! :icon_love:heart::heart::heart:

(I wonder if her ears are burning?)

And as far as age goes, that has nothing to do with surgeries... I know people who have gotten plastic surgery before they were even 18.


----------



## Lia (Mar 21, 2006)

Age doesn't mean a thing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I had plastic surgery to reduce my boobs at age 13 (i had my first period at eary 10's and at 8 years old i had bigger boobs than my sister with 11)


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 21, 2006)

In the top pics of the webcam she looks like she's had something done to her lips


----------



## MACGoddess (Mar 22, 2006)

lol that is what I am starting to think Mel...


----------



## yummerz (Mar 22, 2006)

Lol, good one. But no.


----------



## jennycateyez (Mar 22, 2006)

lmao! i was just going to say that!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 22, 2006)

I love her lipstick/gloss colors... I have that Bonne Bell gloss, but it doesn't look that good on me! :wacko:


----------



## Andi (Mar 22, 2006)

LOL, no she definitely deserves that title. but thatÂ´s exactly the type of makeup IÂ´d love to achieve for going out...you know, just over-the-top- Barbie LOL


----------



## Andi (Mar 22, 2006)

um IÂ´d like to doubt that she has had no surgery done in her face. in some pics her lips look naturally full, but in some they are obviously collagen injected. but I could be wrong

Oh, and IÂ´m Andrea btw :satisfied:


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 22, 2006)

yummerz, are you her publicist?

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jessiee (Mar 22, 2006)

how do you know EXACTLY what makeup shes wearing yummerz?


----------



## yummerz (Mar 22, 2006)

Whoa whoa WHOA, what's with the jumping on my back? Anyways, no I'm not her publicist. Very funny though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And how do I know? Like I said before, she has said it herself before. I may not know her personally, from face to face, but I'm pretty sure plenty of you have heard of net buddies? Pen pals? Internet friends? Ok? Ok. Have a nice day y'all.


----------



## MACGoddess (Mar 22, 2006)

lol, I think it is safe to assume that Yummers is NOT this girl and isn't her publicist, dog groomer, etc. :icon_smil

Any other MAKEUP suggestions now?


----------



## jessiee (Mar 22, 2006)

ok ok sorry then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol

no I cant suggest any makeup cause I'm really bad at it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yummerz (Mar 22, 2006)

Practice, practice! Since I've joined this site, it has also helped tons. I may be overdoing myself with the makeup though. I have to turn it down a notch.


----------



## MACGoddess (Mar 22, 2006)

I second the practice suggestion Jessiee! I learned so much on MuT, it really pays off to read different threads, learn things there, and try to practice FOTDs that you like...


----------



## jessiee (Mar 22, 2006)

I was going to do a FOTD today but I wasnt able to upload my pics  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

yeah I like this forum bcause it does help a lot.. cant see the videos yet though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MACGoddess (Mar 22, 2006)

Why couldn't you upload your pics? Was it giving you some sort of error message or are you just not sure how to do it?


----------



## jessiee (Mar 22, 2006)

theyre too big and i dont know how to make them smaller


----------



## MACGoddess (Mar 22, 2006)

You need to use a program like Jasc Paint Shop Pro (what I use) or another like that. I THINK there is also a way to resize pics in Paint for Windows.

Or worst case you can upload them into Photobucket, resize them there, and then upload them via URL into MuT as attachments.


----------



## jessiee (Mar 22, 2006)

thanks very helpful. it worked so if u dare to see.. its up there :scared:


----------



## MACGoddess (Mar 22, 2006)

Running off to check hunnie!!


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Mar 22, 2006)

LOL, my brother speaks to this girl, well its meant to be her unless someone took her pics and sent them him. she has a friend that looks kinda like her too, sorry i no its off topic.


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 23, 2006)

Great suggestions.........thanks.:clap


----------



## Lavazza (Mar 28, 2006)

Gosh! Stunning makeup in deed !


----------



## AnitaNa (Mar 28, 2006)

m/u looks nice...it basically is what everyone said..nothing to complex or creative...the brown shadow..lashes..liner..black on the edges ..do these people seriously wear this kinda m/u for everyday day and nite? :sadno:


----------



## hollyd12555 (Oct 7, 2006)

Shes gorgeoussssss


----------



## Harlot (Oct 7, 2006)

Did you know?

Shes wearing an "As I lay Dying" tshirt in the fourth picture.....how odd :kopfkratz: Sorry lol that was so off topic, they're one of my favourite bands so I had to.


----------



## hollyd12555 (Oct 7, 2006)

Love that band too!


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 7, 2006)

That is some awesome looking makeup! Tons of recs on what it is, not to mention what she actually uses!


----------



## amynyc (Oct 10, 2006)

I saw the pics and I'm a makeup artist so I thought I could help u recreate the eye looks. First of all I'd start off with a good es primer. I like Lancome or Urban decay, then all over a base of Estee Lauder ivory cube, its a real light almost white or depending on your skin u can do the white one thay have, then Bronze cube by EL is exactly the color of the brown she has on her lids up into crease. Then Jetblack automatic eyeliner rimming inner and outer of eyes. Then Lancome or Mac has a white eyeliner use this in the inner corners of eyes like she did. Also go under browbone again with the white eyeshadow color. Fill in brows depending on your haircolor which looks darker than hers I go with EL automatic brow pencil, its very natural looking. U need a good pink blush and for lips I'd line with Whirl by Mac and finish with Estee Lauders Elizabeth pink lipstick or their rose gloss, both are the light pouty pink like she has on. If u have anymore questions please let me know i'd love to help.

amy


----------



## pinksoda (Jan 2, 2007)

love her

love herrr

shes sooo gorgeous!

she should model

:sheep:

:add_wegbrech:

yes yes

8

ew

she looks good in anything!

i want tto be her


----------



## lil_b_girl_16 (Jan 2, 2007)

i would love to be able to do that es


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Nov 28, 2007)

why does the foto have to be photoshopped? cant the girl really have perfect skin/complexion? i have seen alot of girls with beautiful skin like that, and i aint hating, the girl looks like a little barbie doll!! and i'll still go with mac fix foundation for that much coverage!!


----------



## La_Mari (Nov 28, 2007)

She's good. If I were to try the same e/s and effect, it def wouldn't look the same cause of our diff. features.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jakk-attakk (Nov 28, 2007)

she does look like a barbie doll but thats cool cos thats obviously the look she wants and what shes trying to achieve. and it looks good on her. i dont think many girls could get away with that much makeup without looking like a transvestite!


----------



## Maui_Princess (Nov 29, 2007)

I so agree, :rotfl: the make up looks good on her.

I dont think anyone was trying to be mean about the Photoshopping, I think they were just stating the obvious. I mean if you are going for a look you see in her fotos you may not get it spot on because that look in the foto isn't the look she had in real life. You know what I mean??

I think she is beautiful, tho I dont want to look like her.


----------



## Nox (Nov 30, 2007)

She has a very good makeup up technique. Her style is a little "over the top", but hey, it works for her.

I personally would not look twice at her on the street, hers is not the kind of beauty I find most attractive. I actually liked her best with the darker hair. It's her charisma and stunning application that shine through in the photos, I think.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Dec 7, 2007)

She looks incredible--but photos are a definite work of photoshop/


----------



## Forbidden (Dec 13, 2007)

That is Christine Dolce, she is a model. She is a pretty well known model, and has also done a spread in Playboy sometime back. You can find her on MySpace ... There are also countless images of her online.


----------



## cimelleh (Dec 14, 2007)

i love that looks too..!!!


----------



## miss.chaNel (Dec 14, 2007)

it's not christine (also known as forbidden), its a lovely young lady by the name of staci cole.


----------



## Forbidden (Dec 14, 2007)

wow, could have fooled me. I guess I didn't take a close enough look at the pic. If it isn't her she def wants to look like Dolce.


----------



## MusicNMakeup (Jun 16, 2008)

HA HA!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think the girl is pretty and love her smokey eyes, but for some reason, I think the thick light color under her brows is a little bit much. (just IMO). Because, if I were to look at her in person, I'd be staring right at the really light colored areas.

It's a bit distracting..maybe if she toned it down on the highlight, it would be more of a natural blending.


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 17, 2008)

i love her makeup but its not my style


----------



## arguelloam (Jun 17, 2008)

LOVE LOVE the makeup.


----------



## Rebbierae (Jun 19, 2008)

Hey Killah Kitty--have you ever tried Mac's Woodwinked? It's a really pretty shimmery brown.

I sure wish I could see these pictures but I don't have enough posts yet, so I guess I'd better get busy so I can check this girl out--I've never even heard of her!


----------



## 4Heather (Jul 10, 2008)

great eyeshadow

would love to learn the technique


----------



## MaddyBoo718 (Aug 5, 2008)

she has an awesome makeup technique. nothing i'd wear during the day, but for night it would be sick.

oohh i'd love to know what she's wearing on her lips in this pic







any recs?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

I heard she uses BonneBell sometimes. I found one that looks similar, so I took a swatch:


----------



## kcam125 (Aug 5, 2008)

sorta looks like that!!


----------



## terra (Aug 6, 2008)

nice look! like it alot.


----------



## TrustTheProcess (Oct 8, 2008)

i can't see the pictures

oh i have to make 10 posts first

here's 3 or 4 i think


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 8, 2008)

Awww, yr too cute!

I like her makeup...


----------



## b3rly (Oct 9, 2008)

i love her make up. but i would not wear this during the day time.


----------



## muni (Oct 10, 2008)

she's prettyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## internetchick (Oct 11, 2008)

Guess what? MakeupGeekTV has a video for this look! :rockwoot: I happened across it tonight and it reminded me of this thread.

Source


----------



## sooner_chick (Nov 28, 2008)

There's also a girl at My Space who has this look: MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/24192264

myspace.com/sexiassbarbiedoll


----------



## Ozee (Nov 28, 2008)

i love makeupgeek but i dont liek how she never shows herself doing the entire look..


----------



## moccah (Nov 28, 2008)

I like the make-up look but I dont really like the girls face...

she looks so bloody fake it irritates the crap out of me

I know there are a few girls on MUT that look better than here, the girl shown above looks orange...wth man...

I think she needs to lay down the selftanner and stay away from any sunbed the next 20 years

BUT, I do like the make-up, but not during the day tho...my dad will kick me straight back home if I would show up to work like that


----------



## sooner_chick (Dec 2, 2008)

not me...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sooner_chick (Apr 16, 2009)

I like the look,I have enough confidence to know I do not need to look like her to be beautiful.


----------

